# guitar technique exercises, now 15 video's



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

With the current situation all of my students are now at home and will not be coming out for lessons. So I thought I would finally start making short exercise video's. From basic to intermediate as I want to get a wide range of kids / adults playing / exercising. I am trying to keep the video's short ( 3-7 minutes) and informative. I thought maybe some CGF members may want to take a look and use these exercises as well. I will be uploading several video's as time permits.

I now have 15 short video's posted :
basic finger style approach
The blues scale
Major pentatonic and its relative minor
introduction to suspended chord forms
12 bar blues form using only 7th chords in barr form
basic barr chording
basic power chording for beginners
basic barr chord variations with the root note on low E string
Basic barr chord variations with the root note on teh A string
A major scale
The A major scale expanded
G minor pentatonic
Thumb 321 exercise
Triads applied to a scale form
how to hold a guitar pic
Otto Bjornson


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I now have created three playlists within my youtube channel. They include playing scales, playing chords, and finger style technique. I converted one of my advanced instruction book pages to a JPEG file for use with applicable scale exercises. This page will give you hours and hours of instruction / learning time and great playing exercise as well. You will know how to play the A major scale in 5 different positions and also play 5 different scales in one position. _*The clear circles represent the root note ( or in other words the scale starting note).*_
I also added my triad exercise using D major as the start point, again another page from my advanced book. You can follow along with the short video in the finger style playlist.

Otto Bjornson


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

They look good. The only suggestion I would make is to increase the sound on your recordings as I had to crank up the sound in order to hear them (I run my computer through a Kenwood mini system and had the volume up at almost 50% in order to hear you).


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks for the input* Colchar, *much appreciated
the new normal may be different for me once things get back to some sort of normal. I plan to invest in some high quality audio equipment and develop online classes this summer and have them ready for the fall.
I have a few students returning via ZOOM for lessons now, but I am not so impressed with the format ( audio quality, screen quality, etc.). Currently there are no high quality webcams available anywhere due to everything being sold out.


----------

